#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nach Blinddarm-Operationen >

## MichaT

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich bräuchte einen Rat. Am 26.11.2022 wurde bei mir der Blinddarm entfernt (minimalinvasive). Nun habe ich seit ca. 1 Woche leichte (1-2 von max. 10) Schmerzen im rechten Unterbauch. Wenn ich dort leicht mit der Hand drücke vergrößert sich der Schmerz, abhängig vom Druck. Beim Spazieren werden Schmerzen immer stärker, fängt bei ca. 300 m an, auch sitzen länger 30 min verursacht Schmerzen. Übel ist mir nicht und Fieber habe ich auch keins, ab und zu kriege ich Hitzewallungen.  
Meine Frage, ist dies normal nach dieser OP und 2 Wochen? Oder sollte ich doch lieber nochmal zum Arzt, wenn ja welchen (KH oder Hausarzt)?

----------


## josie

Hallo MichaT!
Du solltest nochmals einen Termin beim Operateur ausmachen, damit er dazu Stellung nehmen kann

----------

